# Funny Video!



## Jsven007 (Dec 10, 2004)

Well worth watching...

http://members.cox.net/dhiggy/dumbitch.WMV

My apologies if this has been posted before.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

All I can say is OW!!!..........I have been hit with a 10th scale electric truck and that hurt.......imagin that monster truck! :jest:


----------



## PlagueWulf (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats gotta hurt! Was it a T-MAXX or Savage?


----------



## Jsven007 (Dec 10, 2004)

Not sure, which one...

I am sorry, but even as an educated individual I have to say that video was HILARIOUS.

I don't believe the RC'er is to blame because:

1) She seemed perturbed, confrontational and angry because she had to avoid the STOPPED RC truck. I believe the RC'er stopped his truck because he did not want her running it over. It was in his best interest to stop and let her pass, rather than to risk damage to the truck. The other alternative was swerving to avoid the bike, however, he did not know what direction she would head. By this point, it is clear that she is going to create conflict. 

2) It is CLEARLY evident that he had lost control of the vehicle prior to striking the girl on the shoulder. If you watch the video in slow-motion, you will notice that the truck is flipping end-over-end as she nears the hill. Also keep in mind that his several hundred dollar RC was at stake. A head-on collision would NOT benefit him! He had no control and not enough time to do anything, other than watch. 

3) She headed directly for the RC truck (which was flipping end-over-end out of control). If another BMX biker was traveling in the opposite direction, do you honestly think she would ride in towards him/her? Its her head at stake (pun intended), rather than the inanimate RC truck. Given the associated risk, why on earth did she ride towards an object traveling 30+ mph and weighing 10+ lbs? The laws of physics, in particular Kinetic energy, would dictate that she is VERY VERY foolish.

If you step in front of a fast-moving train and get hit, you got what you deserve. If you work really hard at work and get a raise, you got what you deserve.

There is one thing I have come to learn, and this applies to everyone (including myself): People get what they deserve 99% of the time, whether it be good or bad!! 

P.S. Do NOT blame me if you step in front of a fast moving train and get hit!


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Broken link..???????????


----------



## Wakester (Dec 7, 2004)

That link is dead. It's also on this site though http://www.monsterrccentral.com/rcvideos/ 

I'm pretty sure it's the one y'all are talking about. I just wish I could have seen her reaction when she got up.


----------



## Wakester (Dec 7, 2004)

BTW, it's the video with the thumb nail of the girl on the BMX bike...

Definitely worth a look.


----------

